# Shreddage 2 Workflow in REAPER (Video)



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 27, 2018)

Just finished up a video going over some workflow helpers for Shreddage 2 usage in Reaper.
I've included download links in description for templates.
The actual tutorial series I'm working on for S2 will come afterwards.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 28, 2018)

mikeleon1551 said:


> Just finished up a video going over some workflow helpers for Shreddage 2 usage in Reaper.
> I've included download links in description for templates.
> The actual tutorial series I'm working on for S2 will come afterwards.




Good video, thanks for sharing! A good chunk of this actually seems relevant for general midi editing in reaper and not just related to Shreddage 2.


----------

